# BWV 1001 Fugue



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest Bach video, hope you enjoy it.






Thanks
Chris


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lot of work to learn that. Sounds great. Thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have thought about trying something like this, but never finished it.
It can be a lot of work.
Cool stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lot of work to learn that. Sounds great. Thanks.


Thanks KapnKrunch.



zontar said:


> I have thought about trying something like this, but never finished it.
> It can be a lot of work.
> Cool stuff, thanks for sharing.


Thanks zontar, It took approximately 2 months. 



Lincoln said:


> Amazing!


Thanks Lincoln.

Chris


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Take one note out and it collapses like a house of cards.

That's JS Bach

And it's noteworthy that tone really is not a factor or distraction (for me at least) because the execution and composition are both so strong.

I love your clips.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

minguitar said:


> Nice!


Thanks.



Milkman said:


> Take one note out and it collapses like a house of cards.
> 
> That's JS Bach
> 
> ...


Thanks Milkman.


----------

